# Know your drones



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

As published at RT

http://rt.com/news/drone-survival-guide-published-774/


> A Drone Survival Guide with hints and tips on how to thwart the "robotic birds" has been published on the internet. With over 30,000 drones expected to be flying over the US by 2030, the Guide urges readers to familiarize themselves with the craft.
> 
> In light of the growing number of drones, the Guide advises a number of techniques to evade and scramble drones.












The source document is at: http://www.dronesurvivalguide.org/ (scroll to the bottom for the free downloads)


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Cute....

Jimmy


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

When I saw these pictures I was shocked, and then became very concerned, the reason being is that I recognized several of the pictures, namely the second row on the far right and the last row second to the last on the right. I live about 50 or 60 miles west of fort Leonard Wood but WTF.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

You forgot the fly, bumble bee and mosquito drones!


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

now i am on another list, one that is 'bird watching' for arabic speaking folks! LOL


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I find it somewhat strange that this is marked "FOUO" I'm not sure if this is someone's idea of irony or what....


----------



## LAROKE (Nov 20, 2013)

Or, as Kim Du toit calls 'em: "Government skeet"


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Don't remind us that we are well on our way to a dystopian society.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

That chart did not cover the Domino's Pizza delivery drone.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm thinking my 3 1/2 835 with #4 buck will handle the little buggy looking ones....oops did I say that.... :lolsmash::lolsmash:eep:

Jimmy


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Jimmy24 said:


> I'm thinking my 3 1/2 835 with #4 buck will handle the little buggy looking ones....oops did I say that.... :lolsmash::lolsmash:eep:
> 
> Jimmy


Well, if it's an Amazon delivery drone then you can consider it "skeet shooting with prizes"!  :trophy1:


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

How about barrage balloons?


----------



## hpb13 (Apr 17, 2013)

Use a tighter choke or rifle.. 

Sent from my C5170 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------

